#ubuntu-my 2011-03-21
<zarul> this is the song la la la la elmo song
<zarul> anyone here actually awake and not bot
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-24
<faizul> hi mnajem 
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-26
<syadow> morning ..! 
<kaeru> orming
<mnajem> morning
<kaeru> this unity vs gnome shell is annoying me
 * kaeru thinks his next update is Debian
<mnajem> submitted 1-line patch for nepenthes in freebsd, if you're using it with mwserv http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.freebsd.org%2Fcgi%2Fquery-pr.cgi%3Fpr%3D155941&h=7c8dd
<kaeru> mnajem: cool, we need more contribs like that
<kaeru> in all projects
<mnajem> kaeru, last freebsd install was under your guide in bytecraft :))
<mnajem> that was freebsd 5 lulz
<mnajem> or 4, don't remember
<mnajem> i got this laptop, 2006. don't managed to get it sold.. so wiped out ubuntu (which i actually got it worked on the new laptop)
<kaeru> mnajem: still using freebsd for server.  jails + ZFS
<mnajem> so.. testing out freebsd.. got pcbsd, but take my chance for freebsd on laptop -> not a straightforward process btw
<mnajem> ic2
<kaeru> freebsd for desktop is not fun
<mnajem> not used to your terms.. maybe will take a look on that later
<mnajem> kaeru, +  need good internet connection. now my internet connection capped since i already used 20GB (p1 wimax) for p2p :))
<mnajem> so got 100-200kbps only :-|
<kaeru> mnajem: I would explore freebsd more for the server side stuff it has like ZFS file system, improved jail features (solaris zones)
<kaeru> on desktop it sux
<mnajem> what did u use for desktop, how about ur wife. last time it was mandriva, yes?
<kaeru> family is on ubuntu
<mnajem> for my wife i bought a mac mini instead :))
<kaeru> all my desktops are ubuntu
<mnajem> got a cheap stock clearance, rm1.5K
<kaeru> ease of use
<mnajem> yup
<mnajem> actually i tested gnome-shell in maverick
<mnajem> seems neat, but the default is black
<mnajem> and difficult to change themes
<mnajem> just wait for the official gnome3
<mnajem> also i disliked gdm3
<mnajem> now back to gdm2, easy to install gdm-themes
<mnajem> gnome-shell really needs "windows" button to go back to it's "Home"
<mnajem> i'm not sure how it'll work with keyboard w/out windows button
<lon3star> heloooo
<hyperair> c
<hyperair> oops
<lon3star> heheh
<hyperair> hi =)
<lon3star> apa khabar bro
<hyperair> nothing much
<lon3star> oo pastu buat apa ni. relax2 kot?
<hyperair> nak makan
<hyperair> haha
<lon3star> tanya sikit pasal ubuntu
<lon3star> kalau ubuntu server ada tak enterprise support? contohnya macam redhat?
<hyperair> ada
<hyperair> dari canonical
<hyperair> tapi aku tak tau canonical ada bagi enterprise support ke malaysia ke tak
<lon3star> ic
<lon3star> kalau ada pengalaman kongsi la 
<lon3star> sebab aku tak tahu apa nak expect
<lon3star> contohnya dia punya patch management dan repo
<lon3star> lg satu pasal hardware support
<lon3star> tgh makan ke
<hyperair> haha aku takde pengalaman la pasal enterprise support
<lon3star> oo
<lon3star> masak la aku
<lon3star> ada 1000 node otw
<hyperair> otw?
<lon3star> on the way
<hyperair> oh
<lon3star> aku rasa dorang deploy guna hw proliant
<hyperair> ic
<lon3star> problem yg aku rasa mungkin pening nak setel ialah psp tool
<hyperair> psp?
<lon3star> psp ni nama panjang dia proliant service pack
<lon3star> guna tool ni untuk check hardware
<lon3star> buleh tgk faulty memory, fan, mobo, disk, raid card etc etc
<lon3star> linux buleh check tp tak sesenang macam guna psp
<hyperair> hm dunno lah
<lon3star> kau guna ubuntu ke hyperair ?
<hyperair> ya.
<hyperair> untuk laptop dan desktop
<hyperair> server aku guna debian
<lon3star> debian baru ke?
<hyperair> nah, masih belum upgrade
<lon3star> aku dulu ada gak pengalaman manage server debian
<lon3star> buleh la sikit2
<hyperair> ic
<hyperair> debian dan ubuntu server management agak agak hampir sama lah
<lon3star> ahah
<lon3star> datang dari debian gak tu
<hyperair> nah, aku mula dari ubuntu
<lon3star> aku mula dari knoppix hehehhe
<hyperair> lol
<lon3star> live cd pastu install masuk hdd
<hyperair> oh
<lon3star> masa tu guna disk ide 5gb
<hyperair> wah
<lon3star> zaman tu besar dah tu 5gb
<lon3star> hahahah
<hyperair> lamanya..
<lon3star> maxtor diamond 5gb
<lon3star> lupa dah nama disk tu
<hyperair> ic
<hyperair> haha
<hyperair> eh aku pergi makan dulu
<lon3star> besar tapak kaki 
<hyperair> ttyl
<lon3star> kk
<lon3star> sila2
<lon3star> mypapit 
<lon3star> amacam bro
<mypapit> lon3star, yo yo
<mypapit> lon3star, ada ni
<mypapit> lon3star, ok ok saja
<lon3star> kejer ke
<lon3star> eh weekend mesti la tak 
<lon3star> hahahah
<mypapit> hahaha
<mypapit> cuti la 
<mypapit> kehkeh
<lon3star> weekend ni aku rasa tenang sikit
<lon3star> tak macam weekend lepas2
<lon3star> bz sikit
<mypapit> oo
<mypapit> pendek kata?
<mypapit> weekend ni makan tido la
<mypapit> leisure
<mypapit> hahaha
<lon3star> itu la pasal
<lon3star> minggu lepas macam haram
<lon3star> jumaat kejer sampai jam 5.30am
<lon3star> sabtu ada ofis jam 11am balik jam 3am
<lon3star> ahad tidur kejap isnin p kejer
<lon3star> denggggggg
<lon3star> line ko suck ke bro
<mypapitsux> torrent laju
<lon3star> kau guna unifi ke?
<mypapitsux> 125KiB/s
<mypapitsux> tp irc mcm terfakap pulak
<lon3star> heheheh
<mypapitsux> streamyx 1MBps saja
<lon3star> oo
<lon3star> itu package selamber 
<lon3star> bg aku, itu pun dah cukup dari pakai p1wimax
<lon3star> kau dah tgk citer the king speech?
<mypapitsux> tak tgk lg
<lon3star> cakap best tp slow jer
<mypapitsux> oo jgn percaya komen2 pengkritik
<mypapitsux> ada cerita yg komen bagus gila, aku tak tgk.. sbb bleh agak dah cerita mcm mana
<mypapitsux> cth black swan mmg tobat aku tak tgk
<mypapitsux> kohkho
<lon3star> semalam aku tgk , last2 berdengkut
<lon3star> semalam aku tgk , last2 berdengkur
<lon3star> tak best ke black swan tu?
<lon3star> aku plan nak tgk the eagle
<lon3star> aku suka tgk citer epic camtu
<mypapitsux> tgk kat poster pun tau dah cerita tu mesti boring
<mypapitsux> icicic
<mypapitsux> aku suka tgk cerita epic gak
<mypapitsux> mcm spartacus b&s
<lon3star> tp merong maha wangsa takder pasal la aku nak buang duit
<mypapitsux> kohkhokho
<mnajem> limitless best
<mnajem> x sure dh ade kat m'sia ke blum
<mnajem> mypapitsux, 
<mypapitsux> DatukTeeShirt, wtf
<DatukTeeShirt> baru ambik wife n gi makan
<DatukTeeShirt> lapar dol
<DatukTeeShirt> hehe
<DatukTeeShirt> mypapitsux, 
<DatukTeeShirt> uit
<mypapitsux> wf DatukTeeShirt 
<mypapitsux> ya ada apa tu
<DatukTeeShirt> apa bikin
<DatukTeeShirt> paw telo ayam lagi ka
<mypapitsux> DatukTeeShirt, layan fringe td
<mypapitsux> ep18
<mypapitsux> episode yg sgt predictable
<DatukTeeShirt> hmm waiting for my copy
<DatukTeeShirt> anna tirov belakon 3 watak
<DatukTeeShirt> :))
<mypapitsux> wow
<mypapitsux> 3 watak?
<mypapitsux> wtf..
<mypapitsux> yayaya
<DatukTeeShirt> http://paultan.org/photo/index.php?album=2011-myvi-beng-obeng&image=01myvifb.jpg
<DatukTeeShirt> myvi baru
<DatukTeeShirt> :))
<lon3star> halo
<lon3star> DatukTeeShirt . bila nak seed video panas tu?
<DatukTeeShirt> lon3star, video kucing beranak ke
<DatukTeeShirt> =)
<DatukTeeShirt> mypapitsux, 
<lon3star> heheheh
<lon3star> video yg datuk record tu la
<lon3star> megatron27 ,bee mana?
<megatron27> lon3star, ?
<DatukTeeShirt> mypapit, 
<DatukTeeShirt> mypapitsux, 
<DatukTeeShirt> !wtf|mypapit
<DatukTeeShirt> ! wtf|mypapit
<DatukTeeShirt> !help
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-27
<lon3star> hi mang
<DatukTeeShirt> jipang-, 
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-19
<wisevoyager> Assalamualaykom & salam 1malaysia sumer., :))
<wisevoyager> susah_sebut, hang kat mane skrg?
<wisevoyager> fzlamn X de lak ari ni, mne dye pi eak?
<susah_sebut> wslm
<susah_sebut> wisevoyager, aku di kelate
<susah_sebut> kenapa
<wisevoyager> X dop gap0 lah, sajo jah.., :p
<susah_sebut> ekekekeke
<susah_sebut> eh
<wisevoyager> aku 0ff ri nie, hehe..
<susah_sebut> kuali 
<wisevoyager> kawah, lol
<susah_sebut> dem hitam kuali aku
<susah_sebut> wakakakaka
<susah_sebut> hidupkan ai masuk bilik kejap
<susah_sebut> tersangkut depan komputer
<susah_sebut> nah ko
<susah_sebut> hitam rentung
<susah_sebut> wisevoyager, ko yang study embedded system tu eh?
<wisevoyager> bukan aku tp  fzlamn., :p
<wisevoyager> aku study mplayer aje bg sng aku nk karaoke.., :))
<wisevoyager> audacious, vlc, smplayer dll
<susah_sebut> fzlamn dia kije tangkap ikan. x main embedded system neh. XD
<wisevoyager> aku keje tangkap FZLAMN sbb dye tangkap ikan X dop lesen.,
<susah_sebut> wow! terbaekk... ekekeke
<susah_sebut> gilos belako
<wisevoyager> gilo ap0
<wisevoyager> eh, kawe nok away sebet0r
<wisevoyager> ado kij0 neh
<susah_sebut> bereh boh
<wisevoyager> X dop kij0 bace neh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890118/
<wisevoyager> http://www.janoweb.net/tutorials/installing-feedingbottle-ubuntu.html#axzz1pWWtQk7S
<ameer_> :)
<wisevoyager> adlan, :)
<ApOgEE> salam
<wisevoyager> salam, Ap0gEE :))
<susahsebut> wslm
<susahsebut> waaaaa
<susahsebut> dah kurang sibuk ke ApOgEE 
<susahsebut> :p
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: masih sibuk
<ApOgEE> masuk sekali sekala... menjenguk kenkawan diwaktu makan
<ApOgEE> ;)
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> eh, aku ada benda nak tanya ko. pasal sticker
<susahsebut> ada masa kejap?
<wisevoyager> mkn ape lg dah sore.,
<wisevoyager> :p
<fzlamn> Test.
<fzlamn> Hallo... 
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> fzlamn: test berjaya :P
<fzlamn> fairuz_: thanks.... :-)
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: apa soalan?
<ApOgEE> heyo fairuz_ 
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: apa yg di test?
<susahsebut> ping ApOgEE 
<susahsebut> pm sent
<ApOgEE> apa tu susahsebut ?
<fzlamn> ApOgEE: test irc kat android je.
<ApOgEE> wuyoo.. dah ada android ropenye
<ApOgEE> komee
<susahsebut> meego buat masa ni ada 1 je client irc. sedih aku
<fzlamn> Hahaha... Android kat netbook siapa dh cuba?
<ApOgEE> huuu... memasing pakai meego, android... hebat
<ApOgEE> aku je masih pakai 3310
<susahsebut> eleh ko je yang pilih x nak pakai bukan sebab x mampu pakai - kan? 
<susahsebut> :p
<fzlamn> Dia kumpul duit nak p haji so kena la faham... :-)
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> ;p
<ApOgEE> kumpul duit nak beli Pajero Sport VGT
<fzlamn> Gelak pulak dia... Doa ni.
<susahsebut> pergh, 2++.++K tu kan rega dia?
<fzlamn> Daripada Pajero tu, aku pilih Morris
<susahsebut> huhu hebat2!
<fzlamn> 38 hr je lg oiii
<ApOgEE> ;)
<fzlamn> :-)
<susahsebut> precise release eh fzlamn 
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, ada ni cercube tanya dia release party sekali
<fzlamn> Bila nk buat dan lokasi? 
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, hujung bulan 4 atau awal may masih sibuk ke? release party jom
<ApOgEE> takle janji
<ApOgEE> tgh sangat ketat jadual aku
<fzlamn> Ooo.... Ahli Ubuntu.my yg tegar boleh handle kot
<susahsebut> fzlamn, salah sorang ahli ubuntu-my tegar
<fzlamn> :P
<susahsebut> hehe
<fzlamn> Aku ni nubi lg, mana nk reti....
<susahsebut> adoi apa kira nubi
<susahsebut> yang penting semanag tu ada
<susahsebut> cewaaaahhh
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> *semangat
<fzlamn> Semangat la ni, semangat nak join. Hahahaha....
<susahsebut> haha, dah 19hb ni. bulan ni punya meeting pun belum buat
<fzlamn> Ping ejat
<susahsebut> aku buat poll la kejap lagi kat fb untuk tarikh meeting bulan ni. bior sume yang nak join vote. 
<susahsebut> time tu boleh kita kejar pasal release party sekali
<fzlamn> Okay... 
<ApOgEE> meeting je ikut suka... nak tunggu semua ada, jwbnya takde la meeting
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<susahsebut> risau nanti ada yang kata ubuntu-my ni aku punya pulak sebab ikut suka sendiri je. ekekeke
<ApOgEE> takat ni aku belum boleh nak fokus tengok apa2 isu kat ubuntu-my sbb jadual aku sangat pack
<susahsebut> faham2. life lebih penting bro. macam aku memang ada kelapangan. fzlamn lagi la lapang selalu
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: buat je mcm sendiri punya... hahahaa... jgn lupa mintak nasihat tuan presiden
<susahsebut> tuan presiden ejat senyap je
<susahsebut> :p
<ApOgEE> dia pun tgh bizi, tapi at least, inform dia la
<ApOgEE> kot2 dia nak join meeting... kalo dia kata proceed, just proceed je
<ApOgEE> pastu jgn lupa masukkan dlm wiki
<susahsebut> ok, noted. nanti aku ping id dia kat fb dengan bagi link kat mailing list sekali. bior sume orang lama dapat sekali
<ApOgEE> meeting patutnya tak lama, dlm beberapa minit dah cukup
<susahsebut> sepatutnya
<susahsebut> hehe
<ApOgEE> sebelum meeting, boleh bukak wiki untuk discussion semua agenda
<susahsebut> tp tiap kali meeting sume tak bersedia kot. tu yang jadi 2 jam lebih belum habis. 
<ApOgEE> kasi semua ahli baca agenda meeting tu
<ApOgEE> pastu masa meeting, tinggal nak vote je
<ApOgEE> baru la tak makan masa lama
<fzlamn> Ooo... Mcm tu.
<susahsebut> btw, macamana nak tetapkan agenda? maksud aku agenda memang dah ada. tapi isi agenda?
<susahsebut> kejap aku amek link
<ApOgEE> sebarang cadangan, bangkangan boleh hapdet kat wiki je dulu... atau post bug kat ubuntu-my untukperbincangan
<ApOgEE> isi agenda tu tambah le kat wiki
<susahsebut> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Wiki_Ubuntu_Malaysia:Peristiwa_semasa#Ubuntu-my_Global_Jam_IRC_Meeting_.28March_2012.29
<ApOgEE> kasi link ke wiki je terus
<susahsebut> memang dari bulan lepas dah sedia agenda kat wiki
<susahsebut> oooo... rasanya faham dah 
<susahsebut> setiap agenda tu post kat tempat tumpuan ahli komuniti untuk perbincangan then update dalam wiki
<susahsebut> time meeting tinggal vote
<ApOgEE> ya, mcm tu baru jimat masa
<ApOgEE> ni masa meeting baru nak bincang itu tak kene, ini tak kene, ada isu berbangkit, kuih bangkit... sampai pukul 3 pagi baru habis
<susahsebut> kuih bangkit - sedap
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<susahsebut> tau xpe
<susahsebut> meeting last akhirnya tinggal 3 orang je untuk vote design baju 
<susahsebut> yang lain sume dah hilang
<susahsebut> sebab dah lebih 2 jam
<ApOgEE> meeting tu tinggal nak buat keputusan aje, hasil perbincangan wiki sebelum itu
<ApOgEE> kalo sapa tak prepare baca wiki sebelum meeting, kene tengok aje la... ngarut2 lebih, hantar dia ke off-topic
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<susahsebut> hihi garang ApOgEE neh :p
<ApOgEE> buat meeting dgn sistematik, baru la produktif... tak gitu?
<susahsebut> setuju
<susahsebut> cuma kita banyak agenda lepas2 yang masih belum di jayakan la
<susahsebut> macamana tu?
<susahsebut> contoh macam ubuntu-survey tu
<susahsebut> tak bergerak lagi
<ApOgEE> masukkan dalam wiki tu, untuk dibincangkan.. segala input boleh hapdet kat situ gak
<susahsebut> cadangan comey tapi xde sebarang input lagi dari sesiapa pun
<ApOgEE> heheh... cadangan ada, masa takde pun takleh gak
<susahsebut> pernah juga jual topik maklan kat forum tu kat fb untuk input
<susahsebut> tapi x laku la pulak
<fzlamn> Kena baca wiki selalu la nih? =D
<susahsebut> iya fzlamn, ko kan lapang selalu
<susahsebut> :p
<fzlamn> Byk wiki tu aku x baca.... :P
<fzlamn> Lapangan terbang byk la...
<susahsebut> ish, aku confuse. ko tudm ke tldm fzlamn 
<fzlamn> Laut
<susahsebut> dah tu cane leh jadi lapangan terbang lak
<susahsebut> bukan pelabuhan ke?
<susahsebut> :p
<ApOgEE> lapang sasar... dah tersasar
<susahsebut> away kejap. member ajak keluar
<fzlamn> Membe ke awek?
<ApOgEE> haha
<ApOgEE> aweks?
<Guest97336> ????
<Guest97336> brb 
<myphnix> Lol
<fzlamn> ?
<sweemeng> ApOgEE: NAUGHTY MAN
<sweemeng> talk about aweks =.=
<sweemeng> NAUGHTY
<sweemeng> lol
 * sweemeng gone
<myphnix> La,about awek?
<ApOgEE> haha
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: awat?
<sweemeng> nvm that
<ApOgEE> heheh... bukan ai la... itu susahsebut 
 * ApOgEE nak reboot... see ya
 * hotfloppy lempang Guest1411.. apsal jadi Guest lak ni ??!!
<susahsebut> lol
<susahsebut> hotfloppy, 
<hotfloppy> :D
<hotfloppy> bagos2..
 * hotfloppy pat PencintaKucing shoulder..
<fairuz> :)
<susahsebut> ekekek baru nak muncul ke fairuz 
<fairuz> baru balik makan
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> rasa nak tido pun ada ni
<susahsebut> tido kan aj
<hotfloppy> fairuz, camna nak check svn punya branch ?
<susahsebut> tengah kije kan?
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<fairuz> keke kat opis mane bleh tido
 * fairuz tak pernah pakai svn
<fairuz> tapi konsep dia lebih kurang sama ngan git je tak salah aku
<fairuz> try la cvn checkout ke
<fairuz> svn co ke
<fairuz> *svn
<susahsebut> keluar jap. beli kipas
<susahsebut> bye guys
<fairuz> tak tahan panas ke susahsebut :d
<fairuz> hotfloppy: pakai svn plak ke
<fairuz> pakai la git
<fairuz> orang dah tak pakai svn dah :)
 * fairuz cucuk racun
<hotfloppy> svn ni mmg company dah lama guna..
<hotfloppy> git baru nak setup..
<hotfloppy> masa aku masuk sini, svn ni mmg dah ada..
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> okay, nak listkan branch guna: svn ls svn://url/path
<hotfloppy> camna nak restrict certain user to certain path saja ?
<wisevoyager> hotfloppy, salam..
<hotfloppy> waalaikumsalam..
<wisevoyager> cer ceriter ape ke benda nya tu?
<hotfloppy> svn ke ?
<wisevoyager> certain2 tu ape nye X paham lah teman
<hotfloppy> aku nak restrict user pada certain branch je..
<hotfloppy> pada spesifik branch..
<wisevoyager> 0wh., X besa buat lak
<hotfloppy> contohnya: svn://url/folderA/folderAKecik/folderAKecikLagi
<wisevoyager> k0 ni IT admin ke
<hotfloppy> so, aku nak UserA bleh access folderAKecikLagi je..
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. junior IT admin :P
<wisevoyager> hmm, aku rasa kena tanya kat forum ubuntu yg chan world nyer nih
<fairuz> hotfloppy: #svn
<wisevoyager> taip /j #ubuntu
<hotfloppy> fairuz, :P
<fairuz> better tanya kat #svn
<wisevoyager> fairuz, k0 mmg terrer lah bab2 ni
<wisevoyager> :)
 * fairuz newbie lagi ni
<wisevoyager> 0k lah bro sumer, aku nk gi masak utk mkn mlm jap..,  see yaa
<wisevoyager> aku lagi lah newbie drp k0rg sume
<hotfloppy> aku dah tanya kat #svn
<hotfloppy> tunggu jawapan je :P
<fairuz> :) tunggu je
<hotfloppy> nak try tanya kat efnet skali..
<fairuz> tapi kalau ikut git punya logik, ko bleh restrictkan pada repo je tak salah aku
<fairuz> tapi kenapa ko nak restrictkan kat branch?
<fairuz> restrict kat repo tak leh?
<hotfloppy> restrict kat repo camna lak ?
<hotfloppy> rasanya aku jumpa dah ni.. jap..
<fairuz> hotfloppy: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.4/svn.serverconfig.pathbasedauthz.html
<kaiserfarrell> Assalam,... nak tanya pasal programming..boleh x?
<fairuz> maybe membantu
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: language ape ? LD
<fairuz> :D
<hotfloppy> thanks :)
<fairuz> wsalam
<fairuz> boleh2 sila2
<fairuz> hotfloppy: tu dah ada orang jawap tu
<kaiserfarrell> c/c++ nak wat interface,,.. linux platform..
<sweemeng> wxwindows
<sweemeng> qt
<sweemeng> qt famous
<kaiserfarrell> glade?
<hotfloppy> fairuz, tak paham apa dia cakap :P
<sweemeng> kaiserfarrell: boleh jer
<kaiserfarrell> <sweemeng> ada tutorial ?
<sweemeng> google la
<sweemeng> take pernah buat
<sweemeng> pilih jer mana mana
<kaiserfarrell> dah google... tp x der yg lengkap
<kaiserfarrell> boleh ke guna c kat qt ni..?
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<kaiserfarrell> Waalaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite> ape khabar semua
<fairuz> baik
<darknite> susah
<fzlamn> Hallo...hallo...
<fairuz> fzlamn: halo
<fzlamn> Ramai tp sunyi.... Hehehehe...
<fairuz> :)
<wisevoyager> sunyi la dok sorg2 la ni., :p
<wisevoyager> fzlamn, PM aku jap
<darknite> haha
<fzlamn> Hah...
<AndroUser> Oit..
<fairuz> AndroUser: yo
<fairuz> AndroUser == fzlamn ?
<AndroUser> A'ah
<AndroUser> X blh tukar nama... Apajela nate nih.
<fairuz> keke
<fzlamn> Uit...
<fairuz> Uit...
<wisevoyager> i'm n00b.,
<Betrayer> hihih
<Betrayer> hi susahsebut
<Betrayer> ari nie amacam?
<Betrayer> okie?
<Betrayer> sumer baek?
<fairuz> Betrayer: dia kuar g beli kipas tu
<fairuz> tak tau dah balik ke blum 
<susahsebut> ekekeke baru je sampai neh
<Betrayer> ooh ya ker
<Betrayer> baru beli kipas?..
<Betrayer> aku ingat beli kipas komputer tak?
<fzlamn> Ish2.... Kipas siling untuk pc dia.
<susahsebut> wakakaka kipas diri tu je. kipas siling rumah sewa ni bearing dia masalah
<susahsebut> lembab pusing dengan berbunyi
<susahsebut> puas dah aku servis
<susahsebut> terpaksa la beli baru 
<susahsebut> nak beli kipas siling rumah orang 
<fzlamn> Ala... Nk keluar nnt cabot la.
<susahsebut> leceh le
<Betrayer> lol
<fairuz> kipas berdiri tu kalau panas boleh letak depan muka 
<fairuz> keke
<Betrayer> ingatkan wiring ker aper ker
<Betrayer> lolx
<Betrayer> bearing masalah mst nak kena ganti aaar
<Betrayer> yg baru
<kaiserfarrell> sapa tau qt ? mintak tlg... --> http://www.mediafire.com/?2whtyg0bo69is6v
<Betrayer> dah  test taruk minyak ker
<Betrayer> taruk minyak singer ok aaar dah takde karat dah
<Betrayer> atau spray pakai wd-40
<Betrayer> lol tp dah beli takpe pon
<Betrayer> kekek
<Betrayer> dah ader yyg baru tak gune yg lama
<fzlamn> Kalau kipas berdiri tu penat, ko duduk la ek.
<susahsebut> yay kipas aku dah berdiri
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<susahsebut> wd-40 dah Betrayer memang nak kena ganti baru tu
<susahsebut> lepas spray wd-40 aritu laju sikit je
<susahsebut> lepas ni dah macam syilaka semula
<penreturns> da sampai seru tu abg susah_sebut 
<penreturns> ;)
<susahsebut> tau xpe. jadi sebab tu yang terpaksa beli kipas lain ni
<susahsebut> baru le rasa berangin
<susahsebut> nak curik bilik sebelah punya senang sangat kantoi kang
<susahsebut> :p
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> nk sejuk letak ais kat belakang :D
<susahsebut> lol meletop pulak kipas baru aku
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: #qt
<fairuz> :)
<susahsebut> fairuz, apa projek?
<kaiserfarrell> ok thanks
<fairuz> susahsebut: aktiviti biasa aku la, clean patch -.-
<susahsebut> untuk embedded system ko ke fairuz 
<fairuz> untuk OMAP5 ni la
<susahsebut> agak boleh tak sumbat omap5 tu dalam n9 aku
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: diorang tak suka kalau ko kasi zip ke satu projek terus ke
<fairuz> kena tanya soalan yang precise
<kaiserfarrell> ok... sorry x tau..
<fairuz> mana2 technical channel semua mcm tu, kena tanya soalan precise, kalau tak mmg kena hemtam 
<fairuz> takpun orang buat bodoh je
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: lagi satu kalau nak paste error yang pjg (2-3 line), better pakai pastebin
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: File generated with too old version of Qt Designer <-- kena update Qt designer kot?
<kaiserfarrell> mmg code tu guna qt 3
<kaiserfarrell> tp skrng kat ubuntu sy ada qt 4
<ejat> salam 
<fairuz> wsalam
<ejat> sorry .. 
<ejat> bz bangat lately .. 
<ejat> nie pun tgh dalam dilemma .. 
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: either port pegi qt4 atau compile ngan qt3
<susahsebut> berita baik
<susahsebut> tempat untuk release party nampaknya dah ada 
<susahsebut> di sepang
<susahsebut> ok ke?
<susahsebut> hehehe
<ejat> di sepang ? 
<susahsebut> eh, dilema apanya ejat 
<ejat> circuit? 
<ejat> huhu 
<susahsebut> haha
<susahsebut> not sure tengah mintak detail ni
<ejat> susahsebut: mencari pekerjaan
<susahsebut> aik?
<ejat> biasa la .. 
<susahsebut> apa jadi kerja yang ada sebelum ni?
<ejat> kite kan pencacai .. 
<susahsebut> oooo..... all the best ejat  untuk dapat kerja baru
<susahsebut> cari yang gaji lagi besar
<ejat> gaji besar pun kalau x best environment .. 
<kaiserfarrell> fairuz: x dpt nak install qt 3
<ejat> ade sape nak jd venture capital ? pump  / funder .. huhu
<susahsebut> biasa la jat. sebab tu aku tak berhenti kerja aku sekarang event kena merantau sampai ke kelantan. 
<susahsebut> environment dah selesa
<ejat> selesa n cukup nak sara diri dan keluarga n senang skit2 pun dah ok 
 * ejat tgk kiri kanan
<ejat> cakap siang pandang2 .. cakap malam2 ... 
<fzlamn> Mata pejam
<Betrayer> senyap2
<susahsebut> mata pejam tak lama dah bercakapnya fzlamn sebab lepas tu tertido
<Betrayer> ejat apa kerja kat mana?
<ejat> Betrayer: nak carikan kerja utk sy ker
<Betrayer> oh bukan tanya jerx
<fzlamn> :P
<Betrayer> mitak maaf sbb cakap awk kerja dlm bidang2 IT/ICT jugak ker?
<fzlamn> Ish3.......
<Betrayer> awak kan boss fedora apesal tag ge survey kat dell ker hp mana tau
<Betrayer> peluang berlambak
<Betrayer> tp malaysia hot nyer manufacturer ngan nama dell aar...
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> hp tak byk venture pasaran jat dlm mesia
<Betrayer> *kat
<susahsebut> uik, baru ku tau ejat bos fedora jugak ye
<ejat> erk bile plak fedora ? 
<ejat> zaman muda2 dulu pakai la fedora
<ejat> Betrayer: nie sape ek ? 
<susahsebut> kiki x tau Betrayer . 
<Betrayer> ooh
<Betrayer> ejat nie bukan fairuz eh..
<Betrayer> em..
<Betrayer> salah info plak
<fairuz> kan nick lain tu :D
<fzlamn> Miahahaha...
<fzlamn> Silap ping ke tu?
<Betrayer> erm nak tido aar
<Betrayer> bye nites all
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: kenapa tak boleh install qt3
<fairuz> susahsebut: apa bikin
<susahsebut> sedang mendapatkan konfirmasi tentang tapak event release party precise
<susahsebut> fairuz
<susahsebut> ada ahli yang murah hati ni
<fairuz> susahsebut: oh kat mana?
<susahsebut> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150592925091461&set=o.31352971872&type=1&theater&notif_t=mention
<susahsebut> kat situ
<susahsebut> bandar baru salak tinggi
<fzlamn> Kita buat kat tpt fairuz x blh ke?
<susahsebut> haha
<fairuz> keke
<susahsebut> pakai kapal laut ko untuk ke france eh fzlamn 
<fzlamn> Miahahaha.... Esok gerak sempat sampai tu...
<fairuz> kapal laut laju mana eh fzlamn?
<fairuz> tak pernah tau
<fzlamn> Ikut jenis kapal jugak la
<susahsebut> kalau knot tu kita convert jadi km/hour?
<susahsebut> jadi macamana?
<fzlamn> Ada puloh2 knot n ada belas2 knot je
 * susahsebut tak tau baca knot
 * susahsebut biasa merempit guna km/h
<fzlamn> 1.15 mph, aku google td.
<fairuz> laju jugak
<fairuz> kalau puluh2 knot
<fairuz> kalau 20 knot, dah 23 mph, dah 37 km/h gitu 
<fairuz> slow sebenanye lepas kira2
<fairuz> keke
<susahsebut> 37km/h kacang je aku potong tu
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<chengjk> fairuz, 37km/h... capcai aku pun boleh potong tu...
<susahsebut> fairuz, balik mesia release party nanti
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> parti buih kat bandar salak tinggi
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz> tak dapat la kalau bulan 5
<fairuz> brapa hb dah?
<susahsebut> date masih belum plan fairuz 
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> aku balik rumah dulu :D
<fairuz> tengah malas nak buat keja keke
<fairuz> tensen pulak aku ngan programmer nih, tak ikut spec
<fairuz> aku plak nak kena betulkan
<susahsebut> sila
<susahsebut> berhati2 di jalan raya (iklan tv)
 * fairuz_ back
 * susahsebut lapar
<fairuz_> susahsebut: dinner tak tadi
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> roti canai je
<fairuz_> pegi la pekena maggi ke ape ke
<susahsebut> dekat dengan istana apa tah kat area tepi sungai tu
 * susahsebut lari dapur kejap
<fairuz_> tu dekat umah aku tu
<fairuz_> kalau area istana keke
<susah_sebut> istana yang kecik tu fairuz_ 
<susah_sebut> jalan menghala ke tesco dari bandar tu
<fairuz_> oh
<fairuz_> tak kenal yg tu :D
<fairuz_> igt istana kat kubang kerian tu
<susah_sebut> buke hok tu
<susah_sebut> mana lagi tempat makan best kat sini?
<susah_sebut> cercube ore kelate ni suggest
<fairuz_> keke aku pun jarang balik
 * susah_sebut mengunyah mee goreng sedap (maggi)
 * fairuz_ lapa dah
<fairuz_> susahsebut: punya pasal
<susahsebut> ekekeke dah jumpa diablo tu mesti hilang lapar - kan fairuz_ 
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> lagi dua bulan baru kluar -.-
<fairuz_> tu saja kasi panas
<fairuz_> bleh download tapi takleh install
<susahsebut> haha jahat siot. saja bagi geram kat orang lain
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> eh meeting 28 ke 27?
<fairuz_> kat wiki 28
<fairuz_> kat fesbuk 27
<susahsebut> jangan tengok date kat url tu
<susahsebut> bugs dalam wiki tu rasanya
<fairuz_> oo
<susahsebut> setiap subtitle keluar address url yang macam tu
<susahsebut> pelik aku
<fairuz_> besa la kasi panas sket kat kaki2 diablo ni
<susahsebut> haha nasib baik aku tak kaki 
<susahsebut> kalau tak aku gi france kejap bako ko
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz_> keke
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-20
<susahsebut> salam
<susahsebut> dan selamat sejahtera
<susahsebut> pagi sume
<fzlamn> Selamat pagi.
<fairuz_> salam
<fairuz_> helo rakan
<fairuz_> rakan2
<susahsebut> helo fairuz_ 
<fairuz_> adei mengantuk lagi ni keke
<fairuz_> wb hyperair
<susahsebut> eh, x kije ke fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> ngantuk terlebih main PES la ni semalam
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<fairuz_> eh camna ko tau
<fairuz_> haha
<susahsebut> aku kan stalker
<susahsebut> wakakakaka
<fairuz_> keja, tapi tak mandi lagi ni
<fairuz_> kejap2 lagi la
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> dah la kalah semlm -.-
<fairuz_> panas je nak tido
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> slalu sejuk
<susahsebut> haha tak keluar beli kipas macam aku ke
<susahsebut> hahahaha
<fairuz_> aku bukak tingkap terus
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> angin masuk
<susahsebut> eh sana tengah musim apa sekarang?
<susahsebut> salji
<susahsebut> luruh
<susahsebut> panas
<susahsebut> apa lagi?
<fairuz_> nak masuk musim bunga
<fairuz_> baru kluar musim sejuk
<susahsebut> sebelum musim bunga musim apa dulu?
<fairuz_> sejuk -> bunaga -> panas -> luruh
<fairuz_> *bunga
<susahsebut> oooo... agak kalo ko balik mesia terkejut tak badan ko ek
<fairuz_> balik mesia takpe lagi
<fairuz_> slalu kalau dari mesia dtg sini yg terkejut tu
<fairuz_> kulit kering
<susahsebut> tapi mesia sekarang panas gile woooo
<susahsebut> x macam dulu
<fairuz_> huuhu
<fairuz_> eh
<fairuz_> ko pakai myunity?
<susahsebut> masa aku kecik2 dulu selambe je main bawah matahari sampai jam 1 tengahari
<susahsebut> kalau tak kena perhambat dengan bapak aku suruh balik xdenya aku nak balik
<fairuz_> dulu mak aku tka kasi kuar tghari
<fairuz_> lepas pukul 5 petang je -.-
<susahsebut> sama la mak bapak aku pon
<susahsebut> aku je yang degil
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> myunity ada pakai
<susahsebut> kat desktop la
<susahsebut> kat lappy xde
<fairuz_> dia customizer eh? bleh buat ape
<fairuz_> oo
<susahsebut> boleh tweak unity 
<susahsebut> macam2 ada
<fairuz_> adei aku punya ubuntu punya compiz mcm dah terfakap
<susahsebut> oh ko x guna lagi 
<fairuz_> tak tau mcm mana nak repair keke
<fairuz_> dah reinstall pun tak jalan
<fairuz_> asyik crash je
<fairuz_> aku buat ape ntah ari tu, keke lupa dah
<susahsebut> ada ccsm ke?
<fairuz_> ada rasanya
<susahsebut> cuba buang dulu ccsm 
<susahsebut> aku tak guna ccsm sebab tak ngam ccsm dengan unity tu
<susahsebut> selalu gado
<fairuz_> nnt aku try
<susahsebut> ipoh petang ni. sape nak ngeteh dengan aku kat simpang pulai. ekekeke
<fzlamn> Ping pong
<fairuz> pong ping fzlamn
<fzlamn> Nape dgn unity ko fairuz?
<fairuz> compiz yg problem
<fairuz> skang dia slalu crash
<fairuz> aku re-install hari tu, makin teruk plak
<fzlamn> Dh fix ke?
<fairuz> blum
<fzlamn> Ko ada 1 DE je ke?
<fairuz> takde la
<fairuz> ada gnome yg tak pakai compiz jugak
<fairuz> gnome classic ke ape nama dia
<fzlamn> Aku kalau compiz problem, aku masok DE lain n bagi compiz tu ke asal. 
<fzlamn> Default compiz setting
<fairuz> fzlamn: aku dah try re-install compiz, tapi mcm takde perubahan
<fairuz> lagi crash ade la
<fzlamn> Hmmm.... Aku kalau jd bukan2 kat compiz aku buat mcm tu je.... 
<fzlamn> Ko buat apa sebenarnya ek?
<fairuz> re-install compiz ngan ubuntu-desktop
<fzlamn> Sebelom tu ko buat apa?
<fairuz> takde apa pun
<fairuz> hari tu aku mmg ada bug kat terminal
<fzlamn> 12.04 ek?
<fairuz> bug 945216
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 945216 in compiz (Ubuntu) "transparency is applied to terminal background image" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945216
<fairuz> bug ni kat oneiric dah ada dah
<fairuz> aku tak rasa sebab 12.04
<fzlamn> Jap nk tgk gak, aku 11.10 lama dh x update tu...
<fairuz> kat pc lain ok je
<fairuz> kat desktop umah aku je ada bug tu, tak tau salah setting ke apa dulu
<fzlamn> Ooo....
<fzlamn> Jap ek aku nak balik keje, nnt sambung k.
<ApOgEE> aloo
<fzlamn> Hallololololo.... 
<wisevoyager> gtg l0l
<wisevoyager> ejat, as-salamo alaykom waroh matullahi wabarokaatuh., :)
<ejat> wsalam
<wisevoyager> :D
<wisevoyager> demo dok wat gap0 tu?
 * Betrayer 
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite> korang busy ke?
<Betrayer> tal
<Betrayer> *tak
<Betrayer> thg main game aar
<fairuz> tgh compile2
<darknite> wah
<mrpen> how to install ym on ubuntu :(
<fairuz> mrpen: aku pakai pidgin je untuk YM
<mrpen> kalo kat windows
<mrpen> ym ble share utube
<mrpen> tgk same2
<mrpen> so ade pape alternative laen?
<Bekterek> testing2
<Betrayer> hi susahsebut
<Betrayer> ar i pe  khabar?
<susahsebut> hi Betrayer 
<Betrayer> *ni
<susahsebut> baik
<susahsebut> jemput makan sume
<Betrayer> lamat masuk
<susahsebut> makanan sampai dah ni
<susahsebut> :)
<Betrayer> hahha
<Betrayer> aku baru nak ge makan mee goreng
<susahsebut> aku ke ipoh la Betrayer 
<Betrayer> so amacam ari nie kau nak compile ker tak?
<susahsebut> ni baru je sampai
<Betrayer> maner tau ader kerja yg u nak bua
<Betrayer> *buat
<Betrayer> ohh awk berhijrah eh...
<susahsebut> errrr u?
<Betrayer> tak tau pulak saya
<Betrayer> aku ada di rumah
<Betrayer> kau connect irc pakai PC ke r i phone?
<susahsebut> lappy
<Betrayer> owh ya ker
<Betrayer> lolx
<fzlamn> Honk! Honk!
<Betrayer> brb
<susahsebut> wb fzlamn 
<fzlamn> WB tu gapo dio susahsebut?
<susahsebut> Welcome Back
<fzlamn> Ooo... Ingatkan Wish U Good Luck td.
<susahsebut> amboi, mana datang U G L tu pulak
<susahsebut> fzlamn, tab ko rom apa?
<fzlamn> Miahahaha....
<fzlamn> Tab aku rom-bongan
<susahsebut> demmmmmm... XD
<fzlamn> Huahuahua... Org musim luruh mana?
<susahsebut> entah apa yang dibuatnya tu
<susahsebut> ping fairuz fairuz_ 
<fairuz> pong
<susahsebut> tengah nunggu daun luruh ke?
<susahsebut> XD
<fzlamn> Tengah kira daun la tu..... Hahahaha...
<fzlamn> Pasal rom tu aku x cek lg la... Aku pakai mentah2 je ni susahsebut
<fairuz> sibuk sikit keke
<fzlamn> Ping wariola
<fairuz> makan ape susahsebut
 * fairuz lapar
<ejat> sorry la rakan2
<ejat> bz tahap gaban
<ejat> uit semua dah tidoq ka
<fzlamn> Aku x tau nak layan apa. Huhuhuhu......
<ejat> huhu 
<susahsebut> weh
<susahsebut> aku ada je
<susahsebut> ejat, dah dapat melamar?
<ejat> melamar ? 
<susahsebut> melamar kerja laaa. :p
<ejat> owh 
<susahsebut> fairuz, makan nasi putih + sup ekor + kailan 
<ejat> x kesempatan lagi
<fairuz> susahsebut: sedap tu
<susahsebut> meh la fairuz. aku tunggu. ekekeke
<fairuz> keke
<fzlamn> Kesian fairuz ko buli
<susahsebut> fzlamn, fairuz selalu buli aku - ni balas dendam laaa
<susahsebut> wakakakaka
<fzlamn> Ooo.... 
<fairuz_> kohkoh
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-21
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> wb fzlamn
<fzlamn> ^__^
<fzlamn> Dok wat pe tu?
<fairuz> baru masuk opis :D
<fairuz> baca2 email dulu
<fairuz> keke
<susahsebut> hi guys
<fairuz> susahsebut: helo
<susahsebut> helo fairuz 
<susahsebut> tengah pening dengan android budak rumah ni
<susahsebut> tu la beli lagi china tablet
<susahsebut> adoi
<susahsebut> cemana tah nak pindah apps ke sd
<fairuz> android jugak kan
<fairuz> pegi apps pastu kan ada option pindah sd?
<uBuntuk> Alooooo...
<fairuz> alo
<fairuz> uBuntu
<fairuz> uBuntuk
<uBuntuk> Alooo... fairuz
<uBuntuk> wb abdrazak
<uBuntuk> Wb susahsebut
<susahsebut> thanks uBuntuk 
<uBuntuk> Tido ka warga ubuntu-my ni?
<susahsebut> ada je
<susahsebut> masing2 sibuk kot
<susahsebut> aku sibuk makan tadi 
<susahsebut> wakakakaka
<uBuntuk> Sibok ape pulak?
<uBuntuk> Makan. fairuz tu td ada reponden tp sekarang ilang dah
<susahsebut> fairuz, xde button untuk pindah ke sd - itu masalahnya
<susahsebut> maybe sebab backport android kot
<susahsebut> bukan official
<susahsebut> official dia froyo je
<uBuntuk> Apa yg nak pindah ke sd tu?
<susahsebut> sekarang version 2.3.3 tapi tak tulis gingerbread
<susahsebut> dia tulis unknown
<susahsebut> nak pindah apps dari phone storage ke sd
<uBuntuk> Wb penreturns
<susahsebut> wb penreturns 
<uBuntuk> Owh... Mcm mana nk buat ek?
<uBuntuk> Cucuk android device ke ubuntuka pun xde respon
<susahsebut> ping fairuz 
<uBuntuk> ping......fairuz
<uBuntuk> susahsebut tengah buat apa tu?
<fairuz> pong uBuntuk susahsebut
<uBuntuk> dang....
<uBuntuk> wb penreturns yg sedang bercinta
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> hi susahsebut
<Betrayer> ape khabare
<Betrayer> ping susahsebut
<cencorot> lol kat Betrayer
<Betrayer> hihih cencorot..
<Betrayer> awk pun tgh compile2 gak
<Betrayer> lol balik
<cencorot> ko compile hapekebenda nya Betrayer?
<Betrayer> aku tak compile ubuntu aar..
<Betrayer> kau tak compile ubuntu ker?
<Betrayer> aku buat bende kat irssi team
<cencorot> aku x tau ape la pasal ubuntu ni
<cencorot> aku pasang telinga je join ubuntu-my
<Betrayer> ooh i see
<Betrayer> arrite
<cencorot> irssi tu mcm stesyen angkasa je Betrayer
<cencorot> gapo dio tu?
<fzlamn> Ping penreturns
<fzlamn> Hampeh....
<susahsebut> ping hampeh
<susahsebut> ekekek fzlamn cencorot dengan ubuntuk tu ko jugak eh. wakakaka
<fzlamn> Penreturns up gambar mende makan... Hampeh toi
<fzlamn> susahsebut.... :P
<susahsebut> nasi goreng eh penreturns aku lapar ni wei
<fzlamn> Makan depan pc lak tu
<penreturns> wahahhaha
<penreturns> :D
<fzlamn> Gelak.....
<fzlamn> Ko dh kenyang n mkn sedap ko gelak ek...
<fzlamn> Aku dgn susahsebut telan air liur je...
<penreturns> hahahhaa
<penreturns> td blk singgah umah mak
<penreturns> tuh tapau tuh
<penreturns> kalo goreng sendiri xde la rupe camtu
<penreturns> :D
<fzlamn> Hahahahaha....
<fzlamn> Hampeh satu kali lg untuk ko
<penreturns> hhahahahhaa
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> jom
<penreturns> baring2
<penreturns> perot da kenyang
<penreturns> ati da senang
<penreturns> :D
<fzlamn> Cis....
<penreturns> hahahaha
<fzlamn> Org france senyap je, ping fairuz
<fzlamn> susahsebut tengah masak kot
<fairuz_> fzlamn: pong
<fzlamn> Dok wat pe?
<fairuz_> tgh pikir nak masak apa
<fairuz_> siot lapar
<fzlamn> Semua sebab penreturns la nih...
<KAVA> haloop
<fairuz_> KAVA: halo
<fzlamn> Halo
<susahsebut> halo jugak
<unitedpotsmokers> hello
<fairuz_> unitedpotsmokers: helo
<fairuz_> kaki isap pot ni
<fairuz_> lapa2
<fairuz_> masak telur ngan sosej je la mlm ni
<fairuz_> malas nak tunggu ayam defros
<fzlamn> Pelik2 nama malam ni...
<KAVA> hello
<KAVA> tumpang tanya
<KAVA> hell...hell..hello
<fzlamn> Boleh je....
<fzlamn> Jap. Dont ask question to ask a question
<fzlamn> Miahahahaha... Betol x fairuz_
<KAVA> gini boh
<KAVA> Saya cuba menginkrip partition NTFS yg mempunyai OS WinXP menggunakan Truecrypt (encrypt system partition / drive). Type of system encryption - normal.
<KAVA> Proses, alhamdullilah, berjaya. Jenis filesystem pada partition tersebut tidak diketahui sebelum ia dekrip.
<KAVA> Kemudian saya cuba install linux, dan reformat partition tersebut kepada ext4.
<KAVA> Sekarang saya ingin mencari kembali dan menggunakan semula partition asal (partition yg telah di enkrip) menggunakan Testdisk. Macamana?
<KAVA> raner boh
<fzlamn> Ko nak recover ntps yg dh ko format td ke?
<KAVA> ya...
<KAVA> tapi partition ntfs tu dah enkrip
<fzlamn> Lepas ko crypt n format dah tu install linux pada partition yg sama ek?
<KAVA> windows xp ntfs > enkrip > format part yg sama ke ext > skang ni nak goback ke partition ntfs yg telah di enkrip tadi...
<KAVA> mcm ni la senang
<KAVA> katakan kita terdelete partition yg telah enkrip tadi... mcm mana nak undelete partition td..
<fzlamn> Ko nak balik data dlm tu kn? Try la testdisk tu tgk
<fzlamn> Dapat ke x aku x sure la coz x pernah buat mcm tu.
<KAVA> yup... aku nak dapatkan kembali partition yg asal.... serta data dlm partition tu
<fzlamn> Cuba la guna testdisk tu
<KAVA> dah cuba... tapi kaedah yg betul mcm mana
<fzlamn> Apa yg ko dapat sebelum ni?
<KAVA> yg keluar part ext4 saje
<KAVA> quit terusss
<KAVA> ehee
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-22
<fzlamn> ping susahsebut
<chengjk> fzlamn, susahsebut tidur tu...
<fairuz_> pong fzlamn kehkeh
<fairuz_> pong susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> boring ni
<susah_sebut> tu yang kaco ko kat fb
<susah_sebut> wakakaka
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> patut la
<susah_sebut> nak kaco awek xde awek pulak =,.=
<fairuz_> ade tu awek
<fairuz_> ---> lubotu2 awek ni
<fairuz_> keke
<susah_sebut> hi lubotu2 
<susah_sebut> boleh kenal2?
<susah_sebut> wakakaka
<susah_sebut> gilos fairuz_  neh
<fairuz_> keke
<susah_sebut> away dulu. bnak ubah susun atur bilik
<susahsebut> test
<lankapo> test
<fzlamn> Test
<semut> Salam dan selamat petang semua. 
<Betrayer> petang
<Betrayer> dan salam sejahtera
<Betrayer> wbcah susahsebut
<Betrayer> *wback
<susah_sebut> thanks beettr
<susah_sebut> Betrayer, 
<Betrayer> yeah
<Betrayer> its ok
<Betrayer> chills dude
<susah_sebut> apa projek?
<Betrayer> tengah tggu interview call esok
<susah_sebut> kije?
<Betrayer> ari nie project stop seketika nak update resume
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> yeah
<susah_sebut> oh, good luck and all the best
<susah_sebut> dapat gaji kang belanja aku
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<Betrayer> thanks susah_sebut
<Betrayer> jangan risau ...dpt gaji aku turun ge kelantan
<Betrayer> makan tomyam
<Betrayer> jumpa u terus kite ge kena tomyam kat warung beb
<susah_sebut> haha berh2
<susah_sebut> *bereh
<Betrayer> itu pun kalau sempat book aiir asia dan ada cuti
<Betrayer> no probs
<susah_sebut> away > ke pasaraya pantai timur jap
<Betrayer> lols
<Betrayer> arrite
<Betrayer> aku tukar keje jerx..
<Betrayer> lols
<cicak> Salam
<cicak> Kalau ram 2gb, berapa saiz swap yg sesuai?
<ejat> uish 
<ejat> ramai nye hardtosay
<susah_sebut> x ramai pun jat 2 je. 
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<ejat> owh okie 
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> ping susahsebut susah_sebut
<fairuz_> wb penreturns
<Betrayer> hihih
<susahsebut> uiks fairuz_
<susahsebut> hi Betrayer 
<Betrayer> yeap slmt mlm
<Betrayer> slmt pagi
<Betrayer> mata blum lelap lg
<Betrayer> boringnyer rancangan tv ari nie
<Betrayer> tu sbb buka lappy
<fairuz_> kat mana susahsebut? pc?
<susahsebut> yup fairuz_ PC
<susahsebut> nak ajak aku gi minum2 ke fairuz_
<susahsebut> :p
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> nak ikut eh
<Betrayer> kat mana tue?
<Betrayer> mamak ker warung?
<susahsebut> kat france xde mamak kot Betrayer 
<susahsebut> ekekekek
<susahsebut> kan fairuz_ 
<fairuz_> keke aa takde
<fairuz_> apa bikin susahsebut Betrayer? 
<susahsebut> aku sedang upload gambar and link ke jam report
<susahsebut> ko wat pe fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> kul bape skang kat sana? x tido ka?
<fairuz_> tengah baca buku sambil nak masak
<fairuz_> baru pukul 8
<fairuz_> http://search.safaribooksonline.com/book/programming/regular-expressions/0596528124
<susahsebut> masak apa tu?
<fairuz_> ayam masak merah kot
<fairuz_> kalau malas tengah2 jalan, bleh makan ayam goreng keke
<Betrayer> oowh
<Betrayer> fairuz kau kat mana?
<Betrayer> german?
<Betrayer> italy?
<Betrayer> coongo?
<Betrayer> pakistan
<Betrayer> kekeke
<fairuz_> Betrayer: france
<Betrayer> yeap..
<Betrayer> org saner bebual bahasa aper?
<Betrayer> perancis ker org putih?
<Betrayer> erm...
<fairuz_> perancis
<fairuz_> bahasa org putih ke english ke hehe
<Betrayer> jauhnyer ...apesal tak kat malaysia jerx
<Betrayer> kau buat aper situ
<fairuz_> keja
<Betrayer> kerja jauh2 siitu sampai kat france...
<fairuz_> rezeki kat sini hehe
<susahsebut> gaji sedap la tuuuu Betrayer  (nak mintak sikit kat fairuz_  ni) ekekekeke
<Betrayer> duit pakai euro ker us dollar ker?
<Betrayer> ader epf tak?
<fairuz_> kat europe ni pakai euro
<Betrayer> sesajer tanya bergurau
<fairuz_> us dollar tu pakai kat us hehe
<Betrayer> boring
<Betrayer> kekek
<Betrayer> oooowh ic..
<fairuz_> susahsebut: gaji sikit je keke
<Betrayer> member aku kerja kat indon tp gaji pakai us dollar beb
<Betrayer> tp forex skrg foreign currency mcm dah down aar
<Betrayer> euro besar ngan franc dollar besar
<Betrayer> ...
<Betrayer> k gtg
<susahsebut> forex? pergh mesti banyak duit Betrayer neh. siap main forex lagik tuh
<fairuz_> keke tu aa, aku dulu try nak main tapi tak reti
<fairuz_> franc dollar tu currency mane weh
<susahsebut> france sebelum guna euro apa currency dia eh?
<Betrayer> sekarang kalau stakat main kat pasaran malaysia yg slaamt main kijang emas aar
<Betrayer> gold investments
<Betrayer> check kat local merchandise /commercial bank
<Betrayer> interest tak tinggi tp ti arr lain2 nyer interest ikut pasaran harga emas
<Betrayer> 999
 * susahsebut xde duit untuk melabur =.=
<Betrayer> biasa bank ambek kira faedah simpan emas jerx dlm specif nyer amount
<Betrayer> kra dlm percentage
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> k
<Betrayer> aku nak tido
 * susahsebut melabur kat bank kecik je. wakakakakaka
<susahsebut> fairuz_,  cepat sket masak - aku lapa ni
<fairuz_> susahsebut: tak start masak lg keke
<fairuz_> duk layan channel regex 
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz_> wsalam
<darknite> ape bikin
<fairuz_> darknite: baru lepas makan
 * Betrayer ping susah_sebut
<Betrayer> maner pong ?
<fairuz_> dah tido kot tu
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> takpe
<Betrayer> aku pun nak sarapan
<Betrayer> hi fairuz ..awak ade lg
<fairuz_> ada
<Betrayer> kk
<Betrayer> yim nak check in.aku ge buat sarapan pastu nak mandi
<Betrayer> huhuhuh
<Betrayer> *time
<darknite> bagus la
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-23
<wisevoyager> Assalamo alaykom wkh.., :))
<KAVA> hell..hell...hellooow
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<KAVA> hello
<fairuz> ping susah_sebut
<beruang> KAVA
<unitedpotsmokers> salam
<unitedpotsmokers> hello
<unitedpotsmokers> sawedhikhappppppppp
<unitedpotsmokers> kalau kita nak install grub selain dr sdx kat mana?
<unitedpotsmokers> adoi
<unitedpotsmokers> shaaapederrrrrrr
<fairuz_> wb fzlamn
<fzlamn> :)
<fzlamn> fairuz
<fzlamn> ping penreturs
<fzlamn> makan ke?
<fzlamn> ping fairuz_
<fzlamn> hoot hoot.. siapa hidup lagi ni
<fairuz_> pong
<fairuz_> tengah main game sat :D
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-24
<fzlamn> selamat tgh hari...
<ApOgEE> salam
<fzlamn> wkm salam
<HackerSec> hi
<HackerSec> hello all
<fairuz_> huuu HackerSec tu masuk sini
<fairuz_> abis kena hack lepas ni keke
<fairuz_> koh koh
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<KAVA> hi
<KAVA> mcm mana nak boot os, yg win part telah dienkrip... 
<KAVA> maksud aku nak setting grub tu mcm mana
<KAVA> partition mana nak set active
<KAVA> kat mana nak grub itu musti taruk
<KAVA> aaa
<fairuz_> KAVA: try tanya kat #ubuntu takpun #linux :D
<unitedpotsmokers> dia org tak layan truecrypt
<unitedpotsmokers> musti mau ckp ubuntu saje
<fairuz_> tanya la #windows gitu
<unitedpotsmokers> ok... mekasih ya
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> channel #windows banyak orang park nick mcm channel #kampung lak satu masa dulu... kehkeh
<unitedpotsmokers> kampung n mamak ApOgEE
<unitedpotsmokers> surau
<unitedpotsmokers> err... kl sexmelayu
<unitedpotsmokers> haha
<unitedpotsmokers> kalo org xpo jugak... tapi bot.... autoborak... hampeh
<ak47suk1> :P
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> erkk: aku nak off... see ya
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> huhu
<darknite> sunyi saje 
<darknite> adlan
<penreturns> ;)
<darknite> penreturns
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<susahsebut> ping fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> aduih, bosan gile malam neh
<susahsebut> xde pulak awek jalan2 malam buta ni
<susahsebut> kalau tak boleh aku ngurat
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<darknite> perghs
<darknite> susahsebut dah mengatal dah
<susahsebut> ish, mandi dah tadi. xde gatal2 pun
<susahsebut> huhu berapa banyak laaa bangla ni download sampai lembab internet ni jadinya. =.=
<susahsebut> tiiidooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<susahsebut> bye
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-25
<fzlamn> Good morning...
<akim> testing2
<fzlamn> akim: test berjaya
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> penreturns
<helmikassim> salam 'alaikum
<Betrayer> salamz
 * Betrayer bersalaman
<fairuz_> salam
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<mrpen> wasalam
<mrpen> ;)
<fairuz_> :)
<mrpen> hahahha
<mrpen> camne la ble tanye pasal hack
<mrpen> -..-
<fairuz_> -..- 
<fairuz_> silap group tuh
<mrpen> tu la tuh
<mrpen> jgn di layan
<mrpen> kang abes
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> adei
<fairuz_> kejap2 tanya hack
<fairuz_> kejap2 tanya crack wifi
<mrpen> tu la pasal
<mrpen> tu la pasal
<mrpen> hahahahah
<mrpen> pastu xbole nanges
<mrpen> hahaha
<mrpen> nk wat group ubuntu nanges
<mrpen> hahaha
<mrpen> sape la td
<mrpen> sengal tol
<fairuz_> keke
<mrpen> sy upgrade ke tenggiling
<mrpen> tp prasan ade error la sejak akhir2 ni
 * fairuz_ error kat compiz tenggiling
<fairuz_> tapi ada problem tu sejak dari oneiric, tak setel2 keke
<mrpen> compiz sy ok
<mrpen> yg ni system unexapekejadah tah
<fairuz_> oo apa yg crash?
<mrpen> system
<mrpen> pastu report
<mrpen> xde pape ok
<mrpen> just error tu je
<susahsebut> hi all
<fairuz_> susahsebut: helo
<susahsebut> helo fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> apa projek?
<susahsebut> aku baru balik kb mall ni
<fzlamn> oit..
<susahsebut> tio...
<fzlamn> dok buat gapo dio susahsebut?
<susahsebut> xdo buat gapo. tengah rehat ni baru balik kb mall
<fzlamn> oo.. tempat kereta terbang tu ek?
<susahsebut> ha ah. tapi xde pulak kete terbang
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> *tadi
<fzlamn> hahaha...
<fzlamn> ping mrpen
<susahsebut> adui, kat kb mall tadi penat aku fikir apa nak beli
<susahsebut> tp x ingat
<fzlamn> hahaha.. lain kali tulis
<susahsebut> rupanya cable usb cooler laptop aku 
<susahsebut> cable ni dah gile sikit
<susahsebut> kena goyang2
<fzlamn> huhu.. nanti longgar pulak usb ko tu kalau goyang selalu sangat
<susahsebut> terlebih longgar dah ni ekekeke
<susahsebut> wayar dia putus belah dalam la ni
<susahsebut> sebab dulu aku bawak tidur selalu
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fzlamn> syg sgt...
<susahsebut> bukan sayang sangat le. masa tu meja belum ada. time ngadap lappy atas tilam tu
<susahsebut> baring siap dengan lappy sekali kasi senget
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fzlamn> biasa2...
<fzlamn> :D
<susahsebut> dah siap ke fzlamn 
<susahsebut> tenggiling
<fzlamn> x siap lagi. aku nak kena copy semua benda dlm hdd ni
<fzlamn> sayang aku nak buang
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> install kejap je
<fzlamn> esok blh update n upgrade
<susahsebut> ada external xpe la
<susahsebut> aku xde ni
<susahsebut> kalau nak copy kena burn dalam dvd
<susahsebut> pendrive ada sebijik je
<fzlamn> aku baru beli dgn chengjk 2 thumbdrive
<susahsebut> itu sebulan lagi baru sampai
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<fzlamn> hahaha.. xpe
<fzlamn> birthday chengjk la hari ni
<susahsebut> eh? ya ke?
<fzlamn> yup.. aku tgk kat fb td
<fzlamn> miahahaha
<susahsebut> aku pun dah wish
<susahsebut> siap mintak ang pau lagi
<susahsebut> wakakakaka
<fzlamn> cis
<fzlamn> aku lupak nak minta
<fzlamn> :D
<susahsebut> haha mintak je jom ramai2
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fzlamn> hahaha... 
<fzlamn> nnt kita 2 kena tapau baru tau
<susahsebut> haha kita tapau dia balik
<susahsebut> :p
<fzlamn> hahahaha...
<fzlamn> ping susahsebut
<fzlamn> ping fairuz
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-21
<excalibr> /pokes angch 
<excalibr> is there a proper way to set up a copy-on-write build env that use your live / as base?
<excalibr> fairuz fairuz_ : woot!
<fairuz_> excalibr: woot
<excalibr> sibuk ke :)
<fairuz_> xde la
<fairuz_> dah nak balik ni
<excalibr> fairuz_: pernah main dgn busybox tak?
<fairuz_> hampir hari2
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> ko dah nak gerak ke tu?
<excalibr> takpa la nanti ko balik aku tanya
<fairuz_> tanya je, aku tgh borak2 kat irc lain jugak ni
<excalibr> oo..
<fairuz_> aku takde la main dengan busybox, aku pakai untuk keja la hehe
<fairuz_> Pakai sebagai minimal filesystem
<excalibr> aku nak mod sesuatu dlm router aku tapi aku takda source firmware dia
<excalibr> tapi aku check dia pakai busybox
<fairuz_> ok
<excalibr> jadi aku terfikir nak download source busybox
<fairuz_> So jadinya, ko nak try flash busybox masuk situ?
<excalibr> ye tu la ideanya tapi aku baru perasan byk extra tool yg maker router tu bundle dlm busybox dia
<fairuz_> Oo
<fairuz_> Kalau ko ada access masuk router tu, ko amik la semua binary dia
<fairuz_> nanti ko boleh sumbat dlm busybox ko
<fairuz_> Binary2 dia mesti compile static punya
<fairuz_> kalau dah pakai busybox
<fairuz_> so boleh alih2 mcm tu je
<excalibr> boleh ke? sebab versi busybox dia dgn yg aku download tak sama
<fairuz_> binary kalau static dia tak depend dengan busybox
<fairuz_> ko dah compile sekali dengan libc dlm binary ko tu
<fairuz_> busybox tu adalah satu binary besar je
<excalibr> klu brick boleh reset ke?
<excalibr> fairuz_: ko rasa extra tool dia tu dia dev in house ke?
<fairuz_> excalibr: possible je, tool jenis mcm mana tu
<fairuz_> Ko buat la file namaBinary
<fairuz_> Nanti dia bagitau dia compile mcm mana etc
<fairuz_> Kalau static, takde problem la nak alih2
<excalibr> mcm ddnsd
<excalibr> benda ni la aku nak mod sbnarnya lol
<excalibr> fairuz_: lagi satu, boleh ke nak decompile binary firmware dia?
<fairuz_> bagi aku dah tak boleh la, kalau dah jadi binary
<fairuz_> unless ko terer nak hack / inject machine code tu
<fairuz_> hehe
<excalibr> ahaha
<excalibr> takda la manatau kot2 "binary" dia tu cuma packed file je
<excalibr> ko rasa camna fairuz_
<fairuz_> Ko boleh cek la either dia mmg binary betul takpun just script bash
<fairuz_> pakai commadn yg aku bagi tadi
<excalibr> aku nak letak custom service dlm ddnsd tu tapi klu ter-brick router, dah tak leh revert dah kan?
<fairuz_> Ni contoh
<fairuz_> a0919885@una0919885:~/build/widevine-dev$ file build_secure_service_default build_secure_service_default.sh: Bourne-Again shell script text executable a0919885@una0919885:~/build/busybox$ file busybox busybox: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, for GNU/Linux 2.6.16, stripped
<fairuz_> eh keluar satu line pulak keke
<fairuz_> http://pastebin.com/eDQjYFrn
<excalibr> aku takda bin "file" dlm router tu
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz_> Busybox tu dia letak dalam apa, jenis yang flash ke, ke run dari SD card je
<excalibr> flash kot..ni basic router je
<excalibr> ok aku rasa ddnsd tu binary..aku cat kan dia keluar mcm2 gibberish text
<excalibr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=nExWmKfB
<fairuz_> busybox dia tak byk defined functions
<fairuz_> mgm strict minimum untuk baut network keke
<fairuz_> *buat
<excalibr> ko guna router apa fairuz_ ?
<fairuz_> kat rumah ke? ntah
<fairuz_> tak pernah amik tau
<excalibr> router free isp bagi ke
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> duk bawah meja tak pernah usik keke
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz_> Ko tak boleh nak mount router ko tu kat PC?
<fairuz_> Boleh copy apa yang patut mcm tu
<fairuz_> Aku tak tau sangat router mcm mana dia berfungsi dari sw / mcm mana nak flash etc. Aku imagine linuxrc dia ada script yg akan run beberapa binary yang patut (manufacturer punya binary)
<excalibr> tak leh mount la pulak..ssh boleh pulak
<excalibr> eh camna dia masukkan firmware dlm benda electronik ni?
<fairuz_> kena ada storage la. flash ke, sd card ke, emmc ke, 
<excalibr> bila sampai kat end user, kita guna web interface untuk update firmware..camna pulak masa belum ada firmware apa-apa
<fairuz_> Pastu nanti bootloader tu kena tau la nak amik kernel dari mana etc
<fairuz_> boleh pakai usb
<excalibr> tapi router ni takda benda ni semua
<fairuz_> mesti ada at least satu connection yang time kat kilang dia boleh sambung untuk flash benda tu, port serial ke, port usb ke,
<fairuz_> Yang kdg2 dia tak tunjuk kat user pun
<fairuz_> tengok ada pin2 je
<fairuz_> Kalau benda takde usb, aku rasa dia pakai port serial la kot
<fairuz_> 4 pin slalunya
<fairuz_> Kalau board biasa dia akan lukis atas board tu petak tempat port serial
<fairuz_> Yang pakai time dev tapi slalunya kalau dah kasi kat end user, dah tak pakai
<excalibr> hmm logik gak
<excalibr> tak terfikir pulak lol
<fairuz_> Sebab kalau upgrade firmware pakai web based tu, benda remeh je tu
<fairuz_> download, rename yg lama, rename yg baru, delete yang lama kalau nak
<fairuz_> pastu restart
<fairuz_> bukan nak tukar kernel ke, bootloader ke
<excalibr> betul2..3 kali release firmware update pun still pakai busybox 1.0 yg tahun 2010 punya
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz_> sebab dia just tukar proprietary binary dia je
<fairuz_> buat apa dia nak tukar busybox, benda sama je busybox hehe
<excalibr> aku nak cuba contact manufacturer dia..kot2 dia boleh consider masukkan service baru dlm ddnsd tu
<excalibr> klu tak leh, beli router baru je la..
<fairuz_> ape benda ddnsd tu
<fairuz_> dynamic dns ke
<excalibr> ha'ah lol
<excalibr> apesal la dia letak service yg nak kena bayar
<fairuz_> service ape
<fairuz_> ddnsd tu open source? Aku jumpa https://github.com/mdornseif/ddns/
<excalibr> tzo dgn dyndns
<fairuz_> oo yg boleh update dyndns kalau kita tukar IP tuh?
<excalibr> ye tapi skrg dah jadi paid service
<fairuz_> oo baut script sendiri takleh ke hehe
<fairuz_> *buat
<fairuz_> detect IP, kalau berubah, pakai API dyndns untuk update
<fairuz_> http://dyn.com/support/developers/api/perform-update/
<fairuz_> Aku tak tau apa2 pasal router, jadi aku tulis ni based on aku anggap router tu linux biasa :D
<excalibr> boleh je guna script tapi cam overkill pakai pc je untuk update benda trivial ni
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz_> busybox ko takde cron?
<fairuz_> aku suggest script ko run kat router 
<fairuz_> bukan kat pc
<fairuz_> kalau takde cron, buat script while true, lepas tu letak sleep la :)
<fairuz_> kohkoh
<excalibr> cron takda :( router ni cikai je
<excalibr> tapi klu fork cmd tu..
<fairuz_> bukan masalah router cikai, busybox tu dia compile dengan feature yang dia nak je
<excalibr> not sure dia terus berjalan bila aku logout ke tak
<fairuz_> crond ada je dalam busybox, tinggal ko tick ke tak je time config tu
<fairuz_> logout dari router? patutnya jalan la kalau ko run dia as script
<excalibr> bukan as script tapi command atas terminal
<fairuz_> cuma kalau ko restart router, maybe dia tak jalan dah la unless ko masukkan dia dalam init / linuxrc tu
<fairuz_> oo ikut logik dia, jalan la kan
<excalibr> benda ni ada writeable area ke
<fairuz_> depends pada manufacturer
<fairuz_> Kalau jenis keji, semua partition dia letak read only
<fairuz_> tengok kat mount la
<fairuz_> Mesti ada tempat yang boleh write, kalau dah ada setting apa semua tu
<fairuz_> setting mesti la letak kat tempat boleh write
<excalibr> klu readonly..camna dia save settings dlm web mngment?
<excalibr> ha'ah betul gak
<excalibr> umm failed..fork bg process tapi lupa copy pid..
<excalibr> kena force restart :\
<excalibr> fairuz_: ko terer c/cpp kan..
<excalibr> err abaikan..
<fairuz> c boleh la, cpp kureng
<fairuz> ejat: tak tido lg ke
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-22
<fairuz_> woot woot
<wakaakka> !seen pencintkucing
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  wakaakka, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ pencintkucing.
<wakaakka> !seen susahsebut
<EggDrops> susahsebut (~susahsebu@249.128.50.60.jb02-home.tm.net.my) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 15 hari, 17 jam, 42 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Quit: Leaving).
<wakaakka> !seen pencinta_kucing
<wakaakka> !seen ratbox
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  wakaakka, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ pencinta_kucing.
<EggDrops> ratbox (Angelfire@unaffiliated/enchanted) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar dari #ubuntu-my 35 hari, 20 jam, 8 menit yang lalu Pesan : "{}".
<fairuz_> meh
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-23
<excalibr> fairuz fairuz_: hello
<fairuz> excalibr: yo
<excalibr> yg idea ko psl run loop command utk update dyn dns
<excalibr> ..boleh
<excalibr> tapi bila aku quit ssh session tu, busybox kill forked process tu
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> ko run command tu terus kat shell tu eh?
<fairuz> ke buat script
<excalibr> buat skrip
<excalibr> /var tu rupanya boleh write-able
<excalibr> tapi klu aku powercycle router tu, hilang habis
<fairuz> Dia letak filesystem tu dlm ram la tu
<fairuz> copy time boot
<excalibr> oo tapi camna saved setting tak hilang
<excalibr> dia save dlm tu jugak kalu tak silap
<fairuz> hm tu tak sure , maybe ada dir dia mount lain
<fairuz> ko kena tengok
<fairuz> tapi pasal script ko tu, ko boleh je pakai screen
<fairuz> so boleh masuk keluar ssh sesuka hati
<fairuz> tapi aku rasa mesti busybox tu takde kan
<fairuz> hehe susah jugak
<fairuz> cuba ko tgk linuxrc dia, boleh modify?
<excalibr> linuxrc dlm folde mana?
<fairuz> kat root
<fairuz> aku tak tau dia pakai init ke linuxrc
<excalibr> aku nampak linuxrc tapi file apa ni
<excalibr> mcm binary je
<fairuz> depend pada org yg setup tu
<fairuz> mcm aku, aku buat linuxrc tu symlink pegi shell je
<fairuz> so time boot dia terus pegi shell
<fairuz> ada orang buat script, initialize apa yg ptt sebelum masuk shell
<fairuz> ada org buat binary
<excalibr> yg ni dia symlink ke buysbox bin
<excalibr> kat mana file config sebenar dia
<fairuz> config system ke
<fairuz> kalau ikut flow dia, lepas kernel habis boot, dia akan panggil init atau linuxrc
<fairuz> so depend pada orang tu nak buat init/linuxrc tu buat apa
<fairuz> tapi lepas tu biasanya dia akan run script kat dlm etc/init.d/
<fairuz> maybe yg ada nama rcS
<mypapit> hello hyperair 
<excalibr> fairuz: cikai tak cikai org buat firmware ni..folder .svn pun tak buang
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> eggdrop ni sapa punya eh
<fairuz> ko punya excalibr?
<excalibr> misteri huh
<excalibr> shah` punya bot rasanya
<excalibr> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<excalibr> !EggDrops
<EggDrops> Error (excalibr) operation timed out attempting to ping excalibr
<excalibr> !ping fairuz_
<EggDrops> Compliance (excalibr) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 11.977 seconds from fairuz_
<fairuz> hehe
<fairuz> aku nak tau bot tu buat pakai apa
<fairuz> nodejs ke, C ke
<excalibr> nampaknya c
<excalibr> ftp://ftp.eggheads.org/pub/eggdrop/source/1.6/RC/
<ejat> elo ... 
<fairuz> elo ejat
<ejat> elo bos
<ejat>  apa bikin
<ejat> mcm mana ngn ubuphone anda ? 
<excalibr> tidur dah tu
<excalibr> :D
<ejat> tu la pasal
 * ejat pang mypapit
<excalibr> eh ejat
<excalibr> anda masih di sana?
<ejat> knapakah ? 
<excalibr> takda plan nak idupkan balik forum ubuntu.com.my ke?
<excalibr> ramai boleh volunteer ni :)
<ejat> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/search.php?search_id=unanswered
<ejat> apa maksud idupkan balik ? sbb dah ramai yang bertanye kat fb 
<excalibr> ejat: maksudnya bagi aktif balik macam dulu2 :)
<ejat> sila2 
<ejat> jgn memalu 
<excalibr> kena la bagi akses :D aku rasa penreturns nak volunteer handle forum tu hari tu
 * ejat masih x paham 
<ejat> ape kena mengena ngn xs ? 
<ejat> nak kasi aktif .. soal n jawab la kan ? 
<excalibr> ejat: nak bagi aktif balik, nak kena buat byk pembaharuan :)
<excalibr> so kena ada admin access
<ejat> i dont think so ..
<excalibr> yg tu la kita dok sembang dulu
<ejat> btw .. excalibr anda nie sape ek ? 
<ejat> xde plak pen or someone bgtau/cite/etc kt i 
<excalibr> memang takda..aku just random guy yg selalu dtg sini..
<excalibr> tapi aku ada join facebook ubuntumy
<ejat> fb id?
<ejat> ya ya .. mmg anda selalu kelihatan :)
<excalibr> hehe
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-24
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<mypapit> sux all
<mypapit> wsalam darknite 
<darknite> ape cite mypapit
<excalibr> helo darknite. lama tak nampak
<darknite> biasa la..sibuk dengan keje sekarang
<mypapit> tgh study coding android
<darknite> untung la..
<excalibr> hey mypapit 
<excalibr> dgn sapa patut aku bercakp psl hal forum
<darknite> excalibr..ko pegi tak nnt ke klang?
<excalibr> darknite: yg volunteer ngajar ubuntu tu ke
<darknite> aah excalibr
<excalibr> tak leh gi..jauh sangat :(
<darknite> oo
<darknite> sama la
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> mypapit: excalibr
<excalibr> saya!
<fairuz> heh godek router lg ke
<excalibr> maleh dah nak godek..tok koser ai
<excalibr> wahaaha
<excalibr> cmd ni takda cmd tu takda..haih
<fairuz> haha
<excalibr> eh fairuz apa french phase yg maksud dia lebih kurang "this is life" tu
<fairuz> excalibr: c'est la vie
<excalibr> ye itu dia..
#ubuntu-my 2015-03-18
<amirudinabdullah> hello!
<amirudinabdullah> do i need to speak in english? bolehkah saya berbahasa melayu?
<excalibr> boleh
#ubuntu-my 2015-03-20
<amirudinabdullah> hello
<amirudinabdullah> tiada orang? no body home?
<fairuz> amirudinabdullah: ade
<fairuz> ping excalibr
<amirudinabdullah> guna ubuntu saudara?
<fairuz> bole la
<fairuz> tapi lebih pada guna debian
<amirudinabdullah> yang bm punya ada jumpa x?
<fairuz> tak tau pulak tu
<amirudinabdullah> guna ubuntu full time ke? atau ada windwos lagi? haha
<amirudinabdullah> *windows
<excalibr> ubuntu ada localization BM ke. kalau desktop apps mungkin ada kot
<fairuz> takde la, pakai je lagi windows
<fairuz> utk dev pakai debian
<amirudinabdullah> entah, sebab saya guna ubuntu gnome, pernah try buat macam mana dapat ubuntu bm, tapi tak bagus, tak semua kawasan diterjemahkan
<fairuz> kalau ada masa join la team translation
<fairuz> diorang tak cukup tangan tu
<amirudinabdullah> bagai mana?
<amirudinabdullah> ubuntu.com.my pun dah lama x update.
<excalibr> amirudinabdullah, setau saya semua aktiviti ubuntu msia sekarang banyak tertumpu di grup facebook mereka
<amirudinabdullah> o kira aktif lagi ka? sebab tak jumpa lagi ubuntu dlm bm yang sepenuhnya bm. dalam irc ni takde sesiapa yang terlibat dalam kumpulan tu>?
<excalibr> forum, portal = rumah terbiar bersawang
<excalibr> tak tahu le aktif ke tidak. saya pun dah lama tak masuk tengok grup tu
<amirudinabdullah> o ok gitu! ada cara nak hidupkan semula ka? kena teamwork sebab sorang-sorang rasanya tak mampu
<excalibr> cuba post di grup tu la. mesti ada yg nak berminat nak turut serta
<excalibr> kalau tak silap, grup l10n BM ni memang ada dulu
<amirudinabdullah> "l10n bm" namanya ha? baik akan dicari.
<excalibr> diorang siap buat senarai daftar kata lagi
<amirudinabdullah> senarai daftar kata? apa tu?
<excalibr> so fairuz..apa citer
<excalibr> ada org bermurah hati bagi aku windows phone. rasa gatal tangan nak install Windows nak pick up C# balik
<excalibr> lol
<amirudinabdullah> hi
<amirudinabdullah> saya kembali selepas gagal mengemaskini ubuntu 14. entah kenapa
<amirudinabdullah> di facebook, apa yang dijumpai ialah, ubuntu malaysia Loco Team. yang ni ke? dah lama tak aktif, last on 2013.
<excalibr> amirudinabdullah, senarai daftar kata tu maksud saya senarai terjemahan standard yg jadi rujukan pada utk grup lain buat lokalisasi BM utk perisian terbuka lain mcm firefox ke apa
<excalibr> Help = Bantuan, Properties = Perihal dsb
<amirudinabdullah> o faham faham. tetapi, google search ubuntu malaysia tak keluar keputusan yang bagus, yang pertama facebook, kemudian forum yang dah lama (2004), kemudian ubuntu.com.my, dan lain-lain yang tak berapa membantu.
<excalibr> amirudinabdullah, search dalam facebook. dia group bukan fb pages
<amirudinabdullah> dah jumpa! t.kasih. agak aktif, 1 jam post terakhir..
<amirudinabdullah> ada lebih 3 ribu orang
<amirudinabdullah> hello
#ubuntu-my 2017-03-20
<mypapit> wtf ejaaattt
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-19
<UbuntuMY1> <Buffalo_Soldier> @qawsed012345 sekadar bertanya/curious... kenapa guna third-party  (AMPPS) dan bukan Ubuntu punya built-in package manager? — https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lamp-overview.html
<UbuntuMY1> <qawsed012345> @Buffalo_Soldier, Sebab company guna ampps based on windows. 😅 Tapi sebab lain that's why install Ubuntu.
<UbuntuMY1> Hafiz Halim was added by: Hafiz Halim
<UbuntuMY1> Yasin Malaya was added by: Yasin Malaya
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Salam, ada komuniti Manjaro/Arch Malaysia tak ?
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> menarik..
<UbuntuMY1> <SangCicak> @dengmobilenetwork, Global ada la. Local skit sgt org. Haha
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Haha
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Kalau local ada walau sedikit, ok la tu dari takde langsung, heee
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> Manjaro yg lite punya distro tu kan
<UbuntuMY1> <SangCicak> @dengmobilenetwork, Kalau ckup 10 org buat la group tele haha
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> Haha. Create je. Nnt publish link. Ada la tu nanti masuk
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Manjaro kde sangat stabil setakat ni
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> @SangCicak, share
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-20
<UbuntuMY1> <Rexx38> https://www.scientific-computing.com/press-releases/alibaba-cloud-and-cas-launch-quantum-computing-service?utm_source=adestra&utm_medium=HPCNewsline&utm_campaign=HPC%20NL%20Mar%2018
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-21
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @dengmobilenetwork, kat facebook ada. telegram takde kot utk MY
<UbuntuMY1> <zaffja> Salam sejahtera, nak tanya kan kalau kita nak install something on ubuntu using cli kadang2 kita google then ada yang suruh add repository contoh `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:plushuang-tw/uget-stable`. Dari mana dia tau repository tu?
<UbuntuMY1> <ak47suk1> @zaffja, Berdasarkan launchpad userid/project
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-22
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> 😬👍
#ubuntu-my 2020-03-20
<faizul> hi there hypera1r 
<hypera1r> hi there
